
China's moon rover is alive and analyzing moon rocks - dorfsmay
http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/24/china-moon-rover-rock-data/
======
dorfsmay
From wikipedia:

The rover, Yutu, reached the moon on 2013/12/14, encountered operational
difficulties after about one earthly month, though it continued to gather
useful information for some months afterward.

From the OP:

"The rover has recently beamed back data"

I haven't found any explanation on how it started sending data again, if it
just fixed itself, or if a patch was sent up etc...

------
brudgers
The report of scientific findings:
[http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/151222/ncomms9880/full/nco...](http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/151222/ncomms9880/full/ncomms9880.html)

